# BQ Netzteil Seriennummerschlüssel?



## Abductee (3. August 2014)

*BQ Netzteil Seriennummerschlüssel?*

Gibt es für eure Be Quiet Netzteile so was wie einen Seriennummernschlüssel wo ich mir das Produktionsdatum herrauslesen kann?
Ich hab hier ein E9 mit 400W was ich gefühlt schon ewig verbaut hab und würde gerne das Alter wissen, bzw. abwägen wann ich es mal tauschen sollte.


----------



## trigger831 (3. August 2014)

*AW: BQ Netzteil Seriennummerschlüssel?*

Ich habe bisher bei so einer Frage deren Hotline angerufen und dort konnte man mir sagen, wann das Teil in den Handel ging und wann es verkauft wurde.


----------



## be quiet! Support (6. August 2014)

*AW: BQ Netzteil Seriennummerschlüssel?*

Hallo Abductee,

schicke mir einfach die SN per PN und ich kann dir Auskunft über das Alter deines Netzteils geben. Hast du denn die Rechnung nicht mehr?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## ich111 (6. August 2014)

*AW: BQ Netzteil Seriennummerschlüssel?*

Ist es auch möglich zu erfahren ob meins CapXon hat. Darüber wäre ich nämlich nicht erfreut, dass wär dann nämlich in allen Punkten ein Downgrade vom E8 gewesen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (6. August 2014)

*AW: BQ Netzteil Seriennummerschlüssel?*

Hallo ich111,

leider ist dies nicht über die SN herauszufinden.

Gruß

Marco


----------

